# Student Loans



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

This post may not belong here, but I just needed to tell someone.

I have paid off all of my culinary school debt!!!!!!!!!

That ended up being $18,219.64 in student loans, paid off in 20 months.

My total tutition including room, board and books was $66,345.78 or $0.63 per minute of education at Johnson and Wales.

So for those of you that are afraid to go to culinary school because it is too expensive, It can be done!!!!


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Congrats!!! Always a great feeling to be out from under debt! So where did you end up after graduation? Did your school provide the job referals?


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

JWU did offer job placement after graduation, but I just sent my resume out at the career fair and had a couple of good offers for internships, I choose Marriott, then stayed on afterwards for another year. Moved through the ranks at various hotels and I am currently Executive Sous Chef at a country club.


----------

